# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  كلمات عن ابطال كربلاء

## majdyhamdy

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 



*كلمات عن أبطال كربلاء* 

*لا يقاس الحسين (ع) بالثوار، بل بالأنبياء*
*ولا تقاس كربلاء بالمدن، بل بالسماوات*
*ولا تقاس عاشوراء بحوادث الدهر، بل بمنعطفات الكون*
*مع الحسين (ع) كل هزيمة انتصار*
*وبدون الحسين (ع) كل انتصار هزيمة* 
*لأن قصة عاشوراء لم تكتمل فصولها، ((فإن كل يوم عاشوراء، وكل أرض كربلاء)).*  
*أيها الناس .. إن الشهادة تزيد في أعمار المستشهدين، ألا ترون كيف أن "عبد الله الرضيع" يعتبر اليوم من كبار عظماء الرجال ؟* 
*اعتمد الحسين (ع) على قوّة المنطق، واعتمدعدوه على منطق القوة، ولما سقطت قوة عدوه، انتصر منطق الحسين، وكان انتصاره ابديا* 
*قبل عاشوراء، كانت كربلاء اسماً لمدينة صغيرة، أما بعدعاشوراء فقد أصبحت عنواناً لحضارة شاملة* 
*تمزقت رايته .. ولم تنكس*
*وتمزقت أشلائه .. ولم يركع*
*وذبحوا أولاده وإخوانه وأصحابه .. ولم يهن*
*إنها عزة الإيمان في أعظم تجلياتها* 
*كان ما فعله الحسين (ع) وأصحابه صعباً عليهم : أن يقاتلوا أو يقتلوا .. ولكنهم لو لم يفعلوا ماصنعوا ، لكان عليهم أصعب.*  

*الحسين (ع) ليس شخصاً، بل هو مشروع ..* 
*وليس فرداً، بل هو منهج ..* 
*وليس كلمة، بل هو راية ..*  
*لوشاء الحسين (ع) أن يعتذر عن الجهاد، لوجد كل الأعذار التي يتوسل ببعضها الناس للتقاعس عنه، وجدها مجتمعة، لكنه رآى الموت له عادة وكرامته من الله الشهادة*
*فأعلن الجهاد، وكان ذلك من أعظم إنجازاته* 

*مهما قلنا عن الحسين (ع)، ومهما كتبنا عنه، فلن نتجاوز فيه ما قاله رسول الله (ص) : ((مكتوب على ساق العرش: إن الحسين مصباح الهدى وسفينة النجاة)).*  
*كلما حاولت أن اعبر عن الحسين (ع) بالكلمات، وجدت أن الكلمة عاجزة عن التعبير عن نفسها فيه ..* 
*قلت عنه أنه الحق ..* 
*قلت أنه الكوثر ..* 
*وقلت أنه الفضيلة ..* 
*فوجدته أكثر من ذلك !* 
*فرجوت الله تعالى أن يلهمني كلمة تعبر عن حقيقة الحسين (ع)، فألهمني أن أقول أن الحسين (ع) .. هو الحسين (ع) وكفى !*  





*ما قيل عن العباس (ع)*  
*سألني أحدهم: ما هي أعظم فضائل العباس ؟*
*قلت: إن أعظم فضائله أنه "أبو الفضل" كله.*  
*كان رأسه شامخاً لا ينحني إلا لله ..* 
*وكانت مشكلتهم معه أنه لا ينحني إلا لله ..* 
*ولذلك ضربوه بعمود من الحديد على رأسه، لعله ينحني لهم ..* 
*فسقط على الأرض ورأسه مهشم بالعمود .. ولكنه ظل لا ينحني إلا لله !*  
*كان العباس شوكة في عيون الأعداء، ولما فشلوا في نزعه من عيونهم، زرعوا الشوك في عينه !*  
*الحديث عن العباس لا ينتهي .. وهل ينتهي الحديث عن "الفضائل" ؟* 
*كان وحده كتيبة بأكملها*
*وكان سيفه وحده جيشاً بأجمعه* 
*لا أدري أيهما كان أشد عصرة يوم عاشوراء*
*العباس الذي لم يستطع إيصال الماء إلى المخيم ؟*
*أم الماء الذي لم يستطع أن يبقى في قربة العباس ؟* 
*تجلبب العباس بالمناقب حتى لا تكاد تجد فرقاً بين كلمة (العباس) وكلمة (المناقب) في قاموس المناقبيات.*  


*ما قيل عن السيدة زينب (ع)* 
*كانت زينب صوت الحسين وصولته ..* 
*ودم الحسين وديمومته ..* 
*وشخص الحسين وشخصيته ..* 
*وبصر الحسين وبصيرته ..* 
*كانت هي الحسين في قالب امرأة !*  
*قتلوا الحسين (ع) لكي يسكتوه .. فنطقت زينب عن لسانه، وما استطاعوا اسكاتها*  
*لو كانت زينب رجلاً، لكانت الحسين ..* 
*ولو كان الحسين امرأة، لكان زينب ..* 
*إنهما شخص واحد في قالبين مختلفين.*  

*لقد كرم الله النساء مرة أخرى، فجعل منهن زينب*  
*كانت زينب هي المرأة التي يجب أن تكون ..* 
*وفي الوقت الذي يجب أن تكون ..* 
*وفي الشكل الذي يجب أن تكون ..* 
*لقد أبت عدالة الله إلا أن تكون إلى جانب رجل عظيم كالحسين، امرأة عظيمة مثل زينب.*  
*كما لبس الحسين عليه السلام رداء أبيه علي عليه السلام في مواجهة الباطل، فقد لبست زينب عباءة أمها فاطمة (ع) .. ووقفت إلى جانبه.*  
*لقد أثبتت زينب أن امرأة واحدة يمكنها أن تتحدى، بإذن الله، امبراطورية بأكملها، وأن تساهم في تقويضها أيضا.*  
*كانت مريم ابنة عمران حاملة الآم السيد المسيح.* 
*أما زينب ابنة علي (عليهما السلام) فكانت حاملة آلام أهل البيت جميعاً.*  
*زينب وليدة الأكارم .. وأم المكارم .. وصاحبة المكرمات.*  

*مأجورين ونسألكم الدعاء والزيارة* 
*منقول* 

*تحياتي واحترامي*

----------

